
Data Design Patterns - katiey
http://tomtunguz.com/a-pattern-language/
======
nn3
Can't wait for the data equivalent of the Java programmer's
FactoryFactoryFactory pattern.

[http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.219431....](http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.219431.12&)

